# Bulking diet intake..



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Starting my new year bulk in 2012 how does my intake look. Heres a few stats.... Age:21 Height: 5'9" Weight:13st

Calories:3500

Protein:400g

Carbs:300g

Fat:90g


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Bump.....:help:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BigMick said:


> Starting my new year bulk in 2012 how does my intake look. Heres a few stats.... Age:21 Height: 5'9" Weight:13st
> 
> Calories:3500
> 
> ...


Wow, 400g of protein per day is no easy feat

P.S. Is that Nigel Benn with Tucker and Tate in your avi.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You could make it 400g carbs and 300 protein at this point so you can monitor how you change.

If you start getting fat, reduce the carbs. I don't think you will, I think you'll respond better with this ratio.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Get 10% of your target calorie intake in grams of protein. E.g. 3,000 calorie diet: 300 grams of protein per day. 6 meals: 50g or protein each


----------

